# Drag Racing



## John-mm (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi all. I am the owner of a small Drag Strip In the Uk (Southern Counties Raceway) I visited Spain several times in the past and always wondered why there was no real car scene there:noidea:. If anyone has an opinion or knowledge as to if a Drag Strip would work I would value what you say. Oh and we not only race cars we also renovate and totally restore them too. So again...if I built a Drag Strip in Say Mercia would it work:fingerscrossed: ?? :car:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

John-mm said:


> Hi all. I am the owner of a small Drag Strip In the Uk (Southern Counties Raceway) I visited Spain several times in the past and always wondered why there was no real car scene there:noidea:. If anyone has an opinion or knowledge as to if a Drag Strip would work I would value what you say. Oh and we not only race cars we also renovate and totally restore them too. So again...if I built a Drag Strip in Say Mercia would it work:fingerscrossed: ?? :car:


I have no idea if it would work, or what the car scene is but we have this near me Circuit de la Comunitat Valenciana - Circuit Valencia


----------



## John-mm (Mar 14, 2014)

Many thanks for this, believe it or not this is a great help to me. I had a good friend who lived in Javia some time ago his name was Jeff Britain he played drums in a band called the black rebels I wonder if he's still about. 
I will now study the site you posted. Again many thanks Xabiachinca.


----------



## andoba (Jan 12, 2014)

If there was a drag strip near me I would visit it frequently for sure. Sadly, the closest drag strip we've got is the CV-35 freeway.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

John-mm said:


> Hi all. I am the owner of a small Drag Strip In the Uk (Southern Counties Raceway) I visited Spain several times in the past and always wondered why there was no real car scene there:noidea:. If anyone has an opinion or knowledge as to if a Drag Strip would work I would value what you say. Oh and we not only race cars we also renovate and totally restore them too. So again...if I built a Drag Strip in Say Mercia would it work:fingerscrossed: ?? :car:


Doubt it. 

Why? 

I think most folks interested in drag racing around here are young people. Down south, the unemployment rate for young people is staggering and thus, young people likely aren't willing to pay to do something they already do on the streets/in industrial parks.


----------



## John-mm (Mar 14, 2014)

andoba said:


> If there was a drag strip near me I would visit it frequently for sure. Sadly, the closest drag strip we've got is the CV-35 freeway.


We are looking at a couple of old air strips, one in Mercia. Just doing some research for now. But thanks for the answer.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

Just a point and its nit picking but its Murcia... Mercia is / was in the UK 
File:Mercian Supremacy x 4 alt.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

As for possible sites for drag racing Murcia would be an excellent place to start... there an almost 'purpose built' place already in existance... at Corvera... 3000 metre strip... given that its highly unlikely that it will ever open as a profitable airport drag racing could be a viable alternative!


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Speak to Martin here-

Oranges and Lemons - The Property Purveyor With Appeal - Spanish Villas Apartments Fincas Village Houses Town Houses

He had all sorts of tales to tell me about drag racing in Spain


----------



## jonmlb748 (Oct 30, 2011)

in the local fiesta in el toro ,calvia.they close off the main high street for a drag racing .cars ,motos.donkeys for all I know


----------



## US Promoter (Oct 3, 2020)

Did you ever open a drag strip in Spain?


----------



## 8928bob (Nov 7, 2020)

John-mm said:


> Hi all. I am the owner of a small Drag Strip In the Uk (Southern Counties Raceway) I visited Spain several times in the past and always wondered why there was no real car scene there:noidea:. If anyone has an opinion or knowledge as to if a Drag Strip would work I would value what you say. Oh and we not only race cars we also renovate and totally restore them too. So again...if I built a Drag Strip in Say Mercia would it work:fingerscrossed: ?? :car:


I gather that in Spain even simple mods such as wheels have to be checked by an engineer or similar so people either drive illegally or they don’t bother changing anything. That’s why I think there is only a very small car scene.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

8928bob said:


> I gather that in Spain even simple mods such as wheels have to be checked by an engineer or similar so people either drive illegally or they don’t bother changing anything. That’s why I think there is only a very small car scene.


Yep you need a 'projecto tecnica' for most things. Also better to get them all done at once as it works out far cheaper.


----------

